# Aftermarket remote start, factory key fob



## Mofolicious (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm getting a starter put on my Canyon next week. I'd like to do the Cruze too. The biggest thing holding me back from the Cruze, is the idea of having to carry an extra fob. GM offers factory remote start, but not for us manual owners. So my thought is to get a remote made for a Cruze with factory starter and try and integrate the two together.

Obviously this isn't as easy as it sounds. Has anyone here tried this, or better yet pulled it off?


----------



## sbickmeyer (Oct 23, 2011)

Can you even remote start a manual transmission? The clutch needs to be in for the car to start. Unless the remote somehow does that as well...don't see how that would work (I'm also stupid when it comes to car work )


----------



## 0r30 (Sep 25, 2011)

I believe some remote starts have a special by pass for manual cars. A friend of mine had one on his saleen.


----------



## Mofolicious (Jun 19, 2011)

You are corrrect. The system has to be "armed" before it will work. This usually includes a short process of pressing the button on the remote to get the car into ready mode while it's still running, in neutral with the parking brake engaged. Then you take the key out of the ignition, the car remains running, exit, press the starter button or lock the car, and it shuts off. Opening a door or pressing the brake or clutch pedal will take the car out of ready mode and the starter won't work until rearmed. 

Or, there's the good ol' ghetto way of doing things by bypassing the clutch switch and just leaving the car in neutral all the time when parked. That usually leads to trouble sooner or later though lol

I've had remote starters on 5 of my manual vehicles. They have all been a little bit different, but the overall concept is the same.


----------



## CruznTX (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't think any aftermarket remote start will work with a factory key fob, probably different frequencies and security.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i had a nissan quest that i added a remote start and they were able to integrate it in the factory fob


----------



## CruznTX (Nov 8, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> i had a nissan quest that i added a remote start and they were able to integrate it in the factory fob


really? I didn't think it would work... very cool to know!


----------



## stoneguard (Jan 11, 2012)

Do you rmember the make of the remote start because i am trying to do that same thing, intergrate it to the factory fob


cruzeman said:


> i had a nissan quest that i added a remote start and they were able to integrate it in the factory fob


----------



## Jethro777 (Jul 31, 2012)

I just completed the installation of an aftermarket remote in my 2012 Equinox and am using my factory keyfob. I had to buy a relay at Radio Shack for $3.99 to get the remote starter to work with my factory keyfob, and it took me several days of frustration before I was finally able to find the correct wires to use for this application. The total install cost only $40. I did the labor myself. The remote starter cost (new in the box at a flea market) $5. The Expresskit cost $30, and the relay cost $4. It can be done.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Jethro777 said:


> I just completed the installation of an aftermarket remote in my 2012 Equinox and am using my factory keyfob. I had to buy a relay at Radio Shack for $3.99 to get the remote starter to work with my factory keyfob, and it took me several days of frustration before I was finally able to find the correct wires to use for this application. The total install cost only $40. I did the labor myself. The remote starter cost (new in the box at a flea market) $5. The Expresskit cost $30, and the relay cost $4. It can be done.


On many cars(including the Equinox & Terrain) GM offers a dealer installed remote start kit, the only issue was on the GMC Terrain they give new keyfobs with remote lift gate buttons that don't do **** cuz your car never came with that option. Think dealer installed was only like $300 & has no effect on the warranty.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Wife wanted remote start, but our only choice to get it was with an AT, she didn't want an AT, but an MT instead, not offered. Asked the dealer why?

Only difference between an AT and an MT, the AT has a neutral safety switch, MT doesn't, simple enough, one could be added for closed contacts when the stick is in the center. An extra safety factor would be using the parking brake switch with closed contacts to besure it's engaged.

Not sure about the Cruze, most other AT cars I have driven, have to step on the brake before the engine will start, not any different than stepping on the clutch. Cruze could have gotten rid of that clutch switch with a neutral safety switch, can only start when the stick is in neutral. But if the Cruze does have to have the brake pedal depressed, using the brake switch that would have to be bypassed just like the clutch switch.

Well, its just not offered with an MT with really no logical reasons as to why.

Then we had a discussion of when she would use it, certainly not in the house, attached partially heated garage, sure don't want to start the car with the garage door closed. Its just on rare occasions when she is on call at that hospital, maybe once or twice per year. She feels uncomfortable driving on ice and snow, so normally I drop her off and pick her up.

But at the hospital, remote with all that metal around doesn't work anyway and only talking about subzero weather. Still has to go outside and be within at least a hundred feet for the remote to work. Could walk out, start the car, and with a second remote, keep the car locked and walk back in until it warms up. 

We haven't had this experience with the Cruze yet, but with the 04 Cruze during an icy rain just once, had to call me, she couldn't open the door with that door being a part of the roof. Do not feel the Cruze should be that problem, but maybe it will be. Had to crawl into the trunk once, but can drop the rear seats from the trunk. But if I am not around, she can call AAA, that is why we have that.

If she has to walk out to the car and start it herself, has electrically heated seats, car normally warms up in about three minutes anyway, so she won't die.

Know one thing with the Cruze, better make darn sure that battery is in top shape, without it, would be dead meat with only one door lock. Forget about using jumper cables if you can't even get in the darn thing. 

Did you ever hear about designing vehicles for the showroom? Still holds true.


----------



## bensaintonge (Jan 25, 2012)

I installed an aftermarket system to my 2012 LS and I just have to push the lock button 3 times on the factory fob to start the car. VERY clean and professional, no tacky second fob or anything like that. The aftermarket system I used even had a Cruze specific T-Harness so if anything ever happens to the electrical system I just have to unplug it and its back to factory.


----------



## 204cruze (Oct 25, 2012)

A lot of gm cars only need the adition of the switched hood latch and the remote fob. then plug in the teck2 and turn on remote start. Not completly sure if this aplies to the cruze but can look into it.


----------



## techop (Dec 4, 2011)

bensaintonge said:


> I installed an aftermarket system to my 2012 LS and I just have to push the lock button 3 times on the factory fob to start the car. VERY clean and professional, no tacky second fob or anything like that. The aftermarket system I used even had a Cruze specific T-Harness so if anything ever happens to the electrical system I just have to unplug it and its back to factory.


Which aftermarket system did you use? Now that the winter months are here in Michigan, I'm looking to install Remote Start on my 2012 LT.


----------



## ewharper74 (Jan 27, 2014)

bensaintonge said:


> I installed an aftermarket system to my 2012 LS and I just have to push the lock button 3 times on the factory fob to start the car. VERY clean and professional, no tacky second fob or anything like that. The aftermarket system I used even had a Cruze specific T-Harness so if anything ever happens to the electrical system I just have to unplug it and its back to factory.


I too am interested in the make/model of your aftermarket remote start.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

ewharper74 said:


> I too am interested in the make/model of your aftermarket remote start.


Way to bring back a dead one lol. It's called a fortin evo all gmt1. Here's a link. Hope it helps.

https://fortin.ca/en/vehicles/chevrolet/cruze/2012/

Edit: you will also need the flash link updater to activate the option for the 3x lock start


----------

